# need intercooler???



## swanky (Jun 25, 2003)

I've been looking for a front mount intercooler for my s13 240sx. I just got the sr20det motor and have been looking for a greddy intercooler..Just wondering if there is any online stores...thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Try www.greddy.com


----------



## el tigre (Jun 30, 2005)

Shouldn't be that hard to find, did you google for one?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I know of a place that sells the whole greddy kit for @ $400.. you can pm me to find out since they don't pay to advertise here so I won't post it. they are local to me here in AZ.


----------

